# Ah, the killing of a friendship is so refreshing.



## Xtremevillan (Nov 20, 2008)

I use the term friendship loosely, as it started out with me tutoring the person. Turns out we had a class together, so of course we started to talk. But this person would not shut the fuck up about sex. Every 10 seconds was a sexual comment or something of that nature. In a chemical mechanism she couldn't stop laughing at 'backside attack' for a long time. It was ridiculous.

The cake was taken when she kept asking me about my sexual endeavors. I steered away from the conversation many times, yet the comments persisted. I finally had enough and told her I couldn't tutor her the next day, though yesterday she asked me what time I would tutor her today, it will be funny to see her reaction when I tell her why I am never going to tutor her again (imagine trying to teach a 5 year old who's on as many medications as there are smilies on ss.org's smilie list chemistry) 

On the plus side, more time for me to do Chem, Bio, guitar! Anyone killed friendships recently?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 20, 2008)

Dude, she's obviously flirting with you. I don't know if you're single or what, or if this chick is ugly, but if she's acceptable you really need to tap that.


----------



## stuh84 (Nov 20, 2008)

I can see why you have problems with people, you sound as receptive to their advances as I am to great romantic comedies (as far as I'm concerned, this is an alien concept).


----------



## Fred (Nov 20, 2008)

Iunno, a guy I used to be friends with years back does nothing but talk about sex and it is the most fuck-off irritating thing imaginable. He's sure as hell not coming on to me, haha.

Anyway, just punch her in the ovaries. Immense satisfaction, AND problem solved.


----------



## stuh84 (Nov 20, 2008)

Its what me and me girlfriend talked about a lot before we got together, and also while together. Guess what, we're fucking


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 20, 2008)

Fred said:


> Iunno, a guy I used to be friends with years back does nothing but talk about sex and it is the most fuck-off irritating thing imaginable. He's sure as hell not coming on to me, haha.
> 
> Anyway, just punch her in the ovaries. Immense satisfaction, AND problem solved.



Dude, this is a chick, who's in the same class. If a chick starts talking in explicit detail about sex, she probably wants the cock.


----------



## auxioluck (Nov 20, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Dude, she's obviously flirting with you. I don't know if you're single or what, or if this chick is ugly, but if she's acceptable you really need to tap that.



I completely agree. She wants you man, give it to her!!


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 20, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> I use the term friendship loosely, as it started out with me tutoring the person. Turns out we had a class together, so of course we started to talk. But this person would not shut the fuck up about sex. Every 10 seconds was a sexual comment or something of that nature. In a chemical mechanism she couldn't stop laughing at 'backside attack' for a long time. It was ridiculous.
> 
> The cake was taken when she kept asking me about my sexual endeavors. I steered away from the conversation many times, yet the comments persisted. I finally had enough and told her I couldn't tutor her the next day, though yesterday she asked me what time I would tutor her today, it will be funny to see her reaction when I tell her why I am never going to tutor her again (imagine trying to teach a 5 year old who's on as many medications as there are smilies on ss.org's smilie list chemistry)
> 
> On the plus side, more time for me to do Chem, Bio, guitar! Anyone killed friendships recently?



I think, like everyone else said, you're a bit oblivious. 


...or gay? (not that there's anything wrong with that)


----------



## garthfluff (Nov 20, 2008)

Backside attack makes me laugh everytime...


----------



## silentrage (Nov 20, 2008)

I think the OP has a gf and wants nothing to do with this chick or he would've pounded her stupid by now.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 20, 2008)

garthfluff said:


> Backside attack makes me laugh everytime...



WTF is backside attack?


----------



## sami (Nov 20, 2008)

lolol no, i'm not going there!!!


----------



## lobee (Nov 20, 2008)

sami said:


> lolol no, i'm not going there again!!!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 20, 2008)

she has a boyfriend who she is extremely dependant on. Furthermore I am not, nor am I ever looking for a girl.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 20, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> she has a boyfriend who she is extremely dependant on. Furthermore I am not, nor am I ever looking for a girl.



Why not just tell her you're not into girls and she'll probably leave you alone? Or is that easier said than done?


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 20, 2008)

or just say you rather not talk about sex.

And no I haven't killed a friendship in my life. Likely because I don't use the term friendship lightly and usually can deal with people quirks. And if I can't I usually avoid them instead of be a dick.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 20, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> she has a boyfriend who she is extremely dependant on. Furthermore I am not, nor am I ever looking for a girl.



soooooooo.... are you gay? just curious


----------



## Mattayus (Nov 20, 2008)

Either that or a Monk... or he prefers the company of Animals. Either way, you gotta drop hints about it dude. Maybe she'll back the fuck off, and you wouldn't have made it awkward.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 20, 2008)

Preferably subtle hints... for instance, don't just say "I'm gay!" 
Just tell her about this one time you played Beef Swords and how it was totally awesome.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 20, 2008)

Let's ease back on the jokes for now guys


----------



## SteveDendura (Nov 20, 2008)

Guys, this is THE funniest fucking conversation I've ever read! It's obvious she wants you......but obvious you don't want her. Either have fun with it and laugh, or don't tutor her anymore. I mean, flirting can be innocent and fun. Why, when you're a sex symbol like me, you kinda just get used to it.

But, no. I haven't killed a friendship in a few years. Usually, they just fade.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 20, 2008)

Tell her all about me.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 20, 2008)

I've known&tutored her about a year and what the fuck at all these gay comments. I'm not gay, I find women attractive, I just don't want one. It's kind of like a Ferrari.



> or just say you rather not talk about sex.



You think I really haven't said that? I've kicked her to make her shut up.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 20, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> what the fuck at all these gay comments.





Xtremevillan said:


> Furthermore I am not, nor am I ever looking for a girl.



That's the fuck.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh. Well, I didn't figure that out, lol. No, I'm not gay, check out that milf thread, I found the first one uber-hot and I absolutely love Rashida Jones. (Karen > Pam, mofo!)


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 20, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> Oh. Well, I didn't figure that out, lol. No, I'm not gay, check out that milf thread, I found the first one uber-hot and I absolutely love Rashida Jones. (Karen > Pam, mofo!)



Overcompensating, are we?


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 20, 2008)

I think it was pretty clear to everyone you were saying you were gay dude. Which is fine, 99&#37; of people here would not give a shit, but your comments made it seem that way nonetheless


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Nov 20, 2008)

this is awful.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh god damn it. I hate you all.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 20, 2008)

Don't worry, we're not here to judge. Stitch will show you the ropes (figuratively and literally).


----------



## Stitch (Nov 20, 2008)

...you giant fag.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 20, 2008)

lol. But seriously, I am not...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd tell her to fuck off, I hate stupid people who won't listen to you.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 20, 2008)

Stitch said:


> ...you giant fag.


Oh my fucking god, ive finally seen someone use that smiley in its intended way


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 20, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I'd tell her to fuck off, I hate stupid people who won't listen to you.



Thank you, I did so today.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 20, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Dude, she's obviously flirting with you. I don't know if you're single or what, or if this chick is ugly, but if she's acceptable you really need to tap that.





stuh84 said:


> I can see why you have problems with people, you sound as receptive to their advances as I am to great romantic comedies (as far as I'm concerned, this is an alien concept).





Metal Ken said:


> I think, like everyone else said, you're a bit oblivious.
> 
> 
> ...or gay? (not that there's anything wrong with that)





garthfluff said:


> Backside attack makes me laugh everytime...






You sir, are an idiot. 

Now to read the rest of the thread...


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 20, 2008)

I have read the thread and deemed it fucking hillarious.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 20, 2008)

I hate you Zepp. I HATE YOU AND YOUR LAUGHING WAYS.

But I would like to say once again that I am not gay. I just do not like this female or relationships.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 20, 2008)

Hit. Dip. 

You're not a relationship kinda guy. This chick repels you. Tell her to put a sock in it. Simple.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 20, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> I hate you Zepp. I HATE YOU AND YOUR LAUGHING WAYS.
> 
> But I would like to say once again that I am not gay. I just do not like this female or relationships.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 20, 2008)

You know, I haven't done German in a while. I am going to have to learn "hate" tomorrow.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hassen. IIRC


----------



## Naren (Nov 21, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> I can see why you have problems with people, you sound as receptive to their advances as I am to great romantic comedies (as far as I'm concerned, this is an alien concept).



Exactly.

I don't think Xtreme is gay. I just think that he has really really poor people skills. I doubt he would give into someone's advances if it was guy.

I personally find this thread hilarious and think that XV should try to be a little more flexible, laid back, and maybe work on his people skillzzz.


----------



## arktan (Nov 21, 2008)

Naren said:


> skillzzz.







[sign]This man, truth he does speak.[/sign]


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> That's the fuck.


----------



## petereanima (Nov 21, 2008)

i deem this thread awesome, in the name of the mighty Rob Halford!


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2008)

Naren said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I don't think Xtreme is gay. I just think that he has really really poor people skills. I doubt he would give into someone's advances if it was guy.
> 
> I personally find this thread hilarious and think that XV should try to be a little more flexible, laid back, and maybe work on his people skillzzz.



i agree


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 21, 2008)

I can sympathize:


People skillzzz?

I don't has.


----------



## petereanima (Nov 21, 2008)

my skillzzz were daaaaaaamn bad 10 years ago or something, but i never recognized, utnil i was sleeping at a friends place, and due to lack of space, a girl was sleeping in the same bed - and (its ridiculous now while i'm thinking of it) - i noticed NOTHING until she said "peter...may it be that you are not aware yet that we're going to fuck now?" - "uhm...ahhm......ah......well......"


----------



## loktide (Nov 21, 2008)

this thread made my day

i kind of understand why you're avoiding her if you feel like you would be taking advantage of her. on the other side, she may just want that 





oh, btw zepp:



Zepp88 said:


> Hassen. IIRC


----------



## loktide (Nov 21, 2008)

petereanima said:


> my skillzzz were daaaaaaamn bad 10 years ago or something, but i never recognized, utnil i was sleeping at a friends place, and due to lack of space, a girl was sleeping in the same bed - and (its ridiculous now while i'm thinking of it) - i noticed NOTHING until she said "peter...may it be that you are not aware yet that we're going to fuck now?" - "uhm...ahhm......ah......well......"



i kind of can relate to that


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 21, 2008)

I hate when people try to get me to talk about my sex life when its obvious I don't want to, random sex comments in class are also annoying as hell when you're trying to learn shit. You should still lighten up a little though. So she has a boyfriend, that doesn't mean she isn't interested in you, and because she has a boyfriend you don't have to worry (too much) about a relationship



petereanima said:


> my skillzzz were daaaaaaamn bad 10 years ago or something, but i never recognized, utnil i was sleeping at a friends place, and due to lack of space, a girl was sleeping in the same bed - and (its ridiculous now while i'm thinking of it) - i noticed NOTHING until she said "peter...may it be that you are not aware yet that we're going to fuck now?" - "uhm...ahhm......ah......well......"



My people skills aren't bad and I've done something similar to that


----------



## petereanima (Nov 21, 2008)

haha, seems like i'm not the only one been through this.


----------



## Ze Kink (Nov 21, 2008)

This thread has just made me laugh aloud at work


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2008)

petereanima said:


> haha, seems like i'm not the only one been through this.



And how did you resolve this situation?


----------



## petereanima (Nov 21, 2008)

you dont wanna know.


----------



## arktan (Nov 21, 2008)

petereanima said:


> you dont wanna know.



He maybe not but i want to know


----------



## petereanima (Nov 21, 2008)

i dont even know WHY or HOW this happenend, but we ended up without sex. and sometimes, i still blame myself for not hitting it. and that other girl. and a third one. i there and then sometimes think "wow..how did i manage NOT to do it  "


----------



## F1Filter (Nov 21, 2008)

::: Waits for Xtremevillan to change location from "Long Island" to "Fire Island" ::: 


I keed. I keed. 

So what? You're waiting for marriage or you're one of these sXe types? If so, then that deserves some respect. Especially in today's society where there's a lot of peer pressure to be tapping everything in sight.


----------



## arktan (Nov 21, 2008)

F1Filter said:


> Especially in today's society where there's a lot of peer pressure to be tapping everything in sight.



Pressure? I run towards it, i want it, it's not like i'm being pushed...






petereanima said:


> i dont even know WHY or HOW this happenend, but we ended up without sex. and sometimes, i still blame myself for not hitting it. and that other girl. and a third one. i there and then sometimes think "wow..how did i manage NOT to do it  "



I feel your pain


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2008)

What's wrong with tapping everything in sight?


----------



## Harry (Nov 21, 2008)

^If tapping everything in sight extends to animals, we have a problem


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## DavyH (Nov 21, 2008)

HughesJB4 said:


> ^If tapping everything in sight extends to animals, we have a problem


 
Not all of us.....


----------



## Harry (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 21, 2008)

I drink and occasionally smoke, meaning like maybe three or four times a year.

I'll change it to Fire Island for the hell of it, since this thread is making everyone laugh like craz,.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/829323-post205.html


----------



## garthfluff (Nov 21, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> WTF is backside attack?



Just a chemistry term involving the transfer of electrons and subsequent bonding of a neucleophile to the back of a molecule (hence backside...). Back side attacks of molecules also invert stereochemistry. All this talk of sex when we could be talking about chemistry...really?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 21, 2008)

HughesJB4 said:


> ^If tapping everything in sight extends to animals, we have a problem



You might call it a problem, I call it Saturday night.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 21, 2008)

I agree so much! And the bromonation of benzene without a Lewis Acid catalyst was apparently me talking about anal sex. Seriously.


----------



## thebhef (Nov 21, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> Anyone killed friendships recently?



I had a really shitty roomate last year that I haven't talked to since about 4 months before he moved out. He still thinks we're friends, I think. He's pretty clueless. About everything, really.  He took the plugs for our sink with him. Who does that?


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2008)

Send her to me.


----------



## petereanima (Nov 21, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You might call it a problem, I call it Saturday night.







> FIRE ISLAND WITH DICKS GALORE YUM DICKS!!!





this thread. it is rofl.


----------



## thebhef (Nov 21, 2008)

Now the real question XV was working towards:

Anyone kill any friends recently?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, I wouldn't really call them friends, but they are buried in my crawl space. They thought I was their friend, right up until it was too late.


----------



## petereanima (Nov 21, 2008)

did you then nom their brains?

and had you sex with them before or after you operated their brains out?


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> What's wrong with tapping everything in sight?




nothing.............until means you need a course of penicillin!


----------



## thebhef (Nov 21, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Well, I wouldn't really call them friends, but they are buried in my crawl space. They thought I was their friend, right up until it was too late.



That's all it takes.


----------



## garthfluff (Nov 21, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> I agree so much! And the bromonation of benzene without a Lewis Acid catalyst was apparently me talking about anal sex. Seriously.



The hell...Who needs anal when you have electrophilic aromatic substitution. How in the hell did she relate those two?


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2008)

go and tell her boyfriend shes coming on to you that should make for an interesting conversation


----------



## garthfluff (Nov 21, 2008)

Nick said:


> go and tell her boyfriend shes coming on, you that should make for an interesting conversation



Fixed.


----------



## thebhef (Nov 21, 2008)

a very interesting conversation.


----------



## arktan (Nov 21, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> I agree so much! And the bromonation of benzene without a Lewis Acid catalyst was apparently me talking about anal sex. Seriously.



That's how i get the ladies.


----------



## garthfluff (Nov 21, 2008)

arktan said:


> That's how i get the ladies.



My girlfriends a Biologist.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 21, 2008)

But you don't find it frustrating when you're tutoring someone and all they can do is fucking fail at 90&#37; of the equations, at memory, even when they supposedly study for 20 hours a week? It's a huge waste of my time and I'm glad I shut it down, I seriously wanted to punch her in the fucking face and I would have had I not enough self control...barely.



> The hell...Who needs anal when you have electrophilic aromatic substitution. How in the hell did she relate those two?



Basically, I told her that regular bromine (without the catalyst) would never be able to go through the benzene ring due to the extremely stable pi electrons, and then said that the ring would be too tight for benzene to go through.

APPARENTLY TO HER THAT'S LIKE A DICK IN AN ASS OR SOMETHING


----------



## B Lopez (Nov 21, 2008)

Quit being a fucking pussy.


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG XV, what a situation...and what a thread...I've just finished reading the thread and I wanted to quote half of the posts!!!

Let me make a recap:
- You're not really into girls, sex and stuff...
- She have a boyfriend...
- She wants you to do naughty stuff...
- You like filming / taking pics (you didn't said that but...well anyone like that)

Why don't you just film/take pics of them having sex, you'll keep a copy then (however at least one copy of the sextape should be their) and share the video here on ss.org?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 21, 2008)

What the hell are you talking about, lol. I'm not into photography or any shit like that, I don't even have a camera anymore.


----------



## garthfluff (Nov 21, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> But you don't find it frustrating when you're tutoring someone and all they can do is fucking fail at 90% of the equations, at memory, even when they supposedly study for 20 hours a week? It's a huge waste of my time and I'm glad I shut it down, I seriously wanted to punch her in the fucking face and I would have had I not enough self control...barely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So lewis acid catalysts are like lube? I see what we're getting at here.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 21, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> Basically, I told her that regular bromine (without the catalyst) would never be able to go through the benzene ring due to the extremely stable pi electrons, and then said that the ring would be too tight for benzene to go through.
> 
> APPARENTLY TO HER THAT'S LIKE A DICK IN AN ASS OR SOMETHING



Well you know how suggestive Pi bonds are. . . .


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 21, 2008)

I mean, I can attribute protons to being whores and such, but seriously...


----------



## Randy (Nov 21, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> What the hell are you talking about, lol. I'm not into photography or any shit like that, I don't even have a camera anymore.



Calm down.


----------



## GH0STrider (Nov 21, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> I mean, I can attribute protons to being whores and such, but seriously...



You don't want a girl, You don't want a relationship. You don't want to fuck her, You are not gay...



Are you a virgin? Because you come off as the geeky science guy who simply doesn't know what he is missing out on. No offense man, just my opinion.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 21, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> APPARENTLY TO HER THAT'S LIKE A DICK IN AN ASS OR SOMETHING


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm actually with XV on this one. Bitch prolly isn't hot, sounds annoying as fuck, and there's always pussy, or fucking Rosey palm, for shit like that.


----------



## garthfluff (Nov 21, 2008)

GH0STrider said:


> You don't want a girl, You don't want a relationship. You don't want to fuck her, You are not gay...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a virgin? Because you come off as the geeky science guy who simply doesn't know what he is missing out on. No offense man, just my opinion.



Girls get in the way of science.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 21, 2008)

> Are you a virgin? Because you come off as the geeky science guy who simply doesn't know what he is missing out on. No offense man, just my opinion.



This type of question is what she asked a BILLION TIMES. I cant believe you havent gotten laid! My boyfriend cant believe it either! Why are you still a virgin! Why cant you get sex?!

How about i fucking break your kneecaps and shove you down a flight of fucking stairs? 

Lastly, I'm not smart, so I'm not a geek. Yes, I study...to get B's...


----------



## Randy (Nov 21, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> *This type of question is what she asked a BILLION TIMES.* I cant believe you havent gotten laid! My boyfriend cant believe it either! Why are you still a virgin! Why cant you get sex?!
> 
> *How about i fucking break your kneecaps and shove you down a flight of fucking stairs?*
> 
> Lastly, I'm not smart, so I'm not a geek. Yes, I study...to get B's...



Calm down. 

EDIT:



garthfluff said:


> Girls get in the way of science.



Just caught that.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 21, 2008)

garthfluff said:


> Girls get in the way of science.



Bwahahahaha.


----------



## silentrage (Nov 21, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> This type of question is what she asked a BILLION TIMES. I cant believe you havent gotten laid! My boyfriend cant believe it either! Why are you still a virgin! Why cant you get sex?!
> 
> How about i fucking break your kneecaps and shove you down a flight of fucking stairs?
> 
> Lastly, I'm not smart, so I'm not a geek. Yes, I study...to get B's...



Well now that we know more about the situation, all I gotta say is, 
She's just like a bag of slinkies, completely useless until you push her down a flight of stairs, you're doing humanity a favor not sleeping with her. 

I'd tell you to remind her bf to use 2 condoms every time but you probably can't be assed to do it.


----------



## dayNage (Nov 21, 2008)

It's definitely annoying when people focus on only one topic and can't talk about anything else, no matter what the topic is. Not that I have anything against sex, of course


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 21, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> This type of question is what she asked a BILLION TIMES. I cant believe you havent gotten laid! My boyfriend cant believe it either! Why are you still a virgin! Why cant you get sex?!
> 
> How about i fucking break your kneecaps and shove you down a flight of fucking stairs?
> 
> Lastly, I'm not smart, so I'm not a geek. Yes, I study...to get B's...



still didn't answer the question



garthfluff said:


> Girls get in the way of science.


----------



## Dark Aegis (Nov 21, 2008)

thebhef said:


> Now the real question XV was working towards:
> 
> Anyone kill any friends recently?



Almost, fortunatly he got to the hospital soon enough.


----------



## GH0STrider (Nov 21, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> This type of question is what she asked a BILLION TIMES. I cant believe you havent gotten laid! My boyfriend cant believe it either! Why are you still a virgin! Why cant you get sex?!
> 
> How about i fucking break your kneecaps and shove you down a flight of fucking stairs?
> 
> Lastly, I'm not smart, so I'm not a geek. Yes, I study...to get B's...



Well I was trying to be nice about it... but clearly with an answer like that...

A.) I laugh my ass off with how tough people talk when it's over the internet. But if you really want to break my kneecaps I will gladly pay the air fair to Chicago so you can give it a try.
B.) Yeah you probably are gay. Just admit you love the cock and we can all call it a day. 
C.) try clearly answering the questions and comments being thrown at you rather than dancing around them. Your not helping the situation.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 21, 2008)

> still didn't answer the question



Read the statement again.



> B.) Yeah you probably are gay. Just admit you love the cock and we can all call it a day.
> C.) try clearly answering the questions and comments being thrown at you rather than dancing around them. Your not helping the situation.



I'm not gay, and I did answer. Though indirectly.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 21, 2008)

As much as i'd like to ban you both, you guys need to chill.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 21, 2008)

GH0STrider said:


> Well I was trying to be nice about it... but clearly with an answer like that...
> 
> A.) I laugh my ass off with how tough people talk when it's over the internet. But if you really want to break my kneecaps I will gladly pay the air fair to Chicago so you can give it a try.
> B.) Yeah you probably are gay. Just admit you love the cock and we can all call it a day.
> C.) try clearly answering the questions and comments being thrown at you rather than dancing around them. Your not helping the situation.



Dude, he was saying that's what he'd like to say to the chick, NOT you.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I'm actually with XV on this one. Bitch prolly isn't hot, sounds annoying as fuck, and there's always pussy, or fucking Rosey palm, for shit like that.



Interesting viewpoint, but this pussy might be easier.


Also, wtf guys this thread was fun yesterday, now it's all....serious


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Nov 21, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Interesting viewpoint, but this pussy might be easier.
> 
> 
> Also, wtf guys this thread was fun yesterday, now it's all....serious



Pages 1-9. 

Pages 10-11.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 21, 2008)

Jeez guys lay off XV. Who cares if he hates an annoying broad or if he's gay (which he's not) or if he's a virgin (which is no one's business).


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 21, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2008)

I think this sex thing would be a good way to teach chemistry, if I was paying attention, I could learn stuff from this thread.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 22, 2008)

F1Filter said:


> Especially in today's society where there's a lot of peer pressure to be tapping everything in sight.


 
Ya know, I need to work on that, tapping not a big part of my repportire, I only use it every once in a while. I should really add more of it into my guitar work.



Zepp88 said:


> What's wrong with tapping everything in sight?


 
Well, think of how many things you can see in a single day.

Your walls, your ceiling, windows, carpet, breakfast, cat, dog, fish, chair, lamp-that's a _*lot*_ of tapping, and that's only the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 22, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;1282647 said:


> Ya know, I need to work on that, tapping not a big part of my repportire, I only use it every once in a while. I should really add more of it into my guitar work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can handle it


----------



## Labrie (Nov 22, 2008)

You guys all need to unwind...via DNA helicase




..hey someone needed to keep the cheesy science jokes going lol


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 22, 2008)

GH0STrider said:


> You don't want a girl, You don't want a relationship. You don't want to fuck her, You are not gay...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a virgin? Because you come off as the geeky science guy who simply doesn't know what he is missing out on. No offense man, just my opinion.


 
I resemble this remark, but my reaction is because I find relationships to be much more trouble than they are worth.


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 22, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I think this sex thing would be a good way to teach chemistry, if I was paying attention, I could learn stuff from this thread.



I agree whole heartedly.

Hot biology teacher- Got 95 percent final grade
Not hot Chemistry teacher-Didn't even manage a b.


----------



## CrashRG (Nov 22, 2008)

my wife said just tap her and leave her................and that came from my wife.................and that is awesome.


----------



## Naren (Nov 22, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Jeez guys lay off XV. Who cares if he hates an annoying broad or if he's gay (which he's not) or if he's a virgin (which is no one's business).


----------



## Kotex (Nov 22, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Dude, she's obviously flirting with you. I don't know if you're single or what, or if this chick is ugly, but if she's acceptable you really need to tap that.



Exactly. You need to get on that son.


----------



## silentrage (Nov 22, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> I agree whole heartedly.
> 
> Hot biology teacher- Got 95 percent final grade
> Not hot Chemistry teacher-Didn't even manage a b.



Don't you wanna do badly so the hot teacher can go to your house for some hot home tutoring action?


----------



## Drew (Nov 22, 2008)

Wait, so I'm a little confused here...

You find women attractive, you just don't particularly want to sleep with them? 

I,strangely enough, have almost the _exact opposite problem_. I find I want to sleep with a whole shitload of women that I don't find particularly attractive. Weird!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 22, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Jeez guys lay off XV. Who cares if he hates an annoying broad or if he's gay (which he's not) or if he's a virgin (which is no one's business).



Best post in the thread.


----------



## GH0STrider (Nov 22, 2008)

Drew said:


> Wait, so I'm a little confused here...
> 
> You find women attractive, you just don't particularly want to sleep with them?
> 
> I,strangely enough, have almost the _exact opposite problem_. I find I want to sleep with a whole shitload of women that I don't find particularly attractive. Weird!




epic...


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 22, 2008)

Drew said:


> You find women attractive, you just don't particularly want to sleep with them?



Yes.


----------



## silentrage (Nov 22, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> Yes.



why, Is it the by-products?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 22, 2008)

Out of the image, there's nothing there appealing to me.


----------



## garthfluff (Nov 22, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> Yes.



There's nothing wrong with that at all. Apart from the obvious berating from the 'AAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRHHHHHHHHHH BEER WOMEN FOOOOOOOOTBALL' school of manliness.


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 22, 2008)

silentrage said:


> Don't you wanna do badly so the hot teacher can go to your house for some hot home tutoring action?


 
tried that once it didn't work.

Though I did get to spend a lot of time with her in detention


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 22, 2008)

garthfluff said:


> There's nothing wrong with that at all. Apart from the obvious berating from the 'AAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRHHHHHHHHHH BEER WOMEN FOOOOOOOOTBALL' school of manliness.



What kind of football?


----------



## silentrage (Nov 22, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> tried that once it didn't work.
> 
> Though I did get to spend a lot of time with her in detention



Did she whip you? She whip you good?


----------



## garthfluff (Nov 22, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> What kind of football?



The kind we invented.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 23, 2008)

Drew said:


> I find I want to sleep with a whole shitload of women that I don't find particularly attractive. Weird!





But your shredding skills get you mad hot bitches anyways, right?



garthfluff said:


> The kind we invented.



You mean the kind our elementary school girls play


----------



## Gilbucci (Nov 23, 2008)

garthfluff said:


> The kind we invented.


And the kind the Italians and Brazilians are better at?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 23, 2008)

garthfluff said:


> The kind we invented.



Pass. Besides, it was supposedly invented by the Chinese. 

I'll stick to the _good_ kind of football.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Nov 23, 2008)

Gilbucci said:


> And the kind the Italians and Brazilians are better at?



Nowadays, I'd say just the Italians. 

Man, this thread is full of win - save for the little misunderstanding a few pages ago.

@ the OP. In a certain way, I understand you. Perhaps you're just not there yet - and this girl isn't exactly the one that will, say, _wake you up_. 

However, if she's so obviously flirting, dude, give her a break. I mean, of course, you don't have to withstand that - if it gets on your nerves, just try to get away from her. But telling her to fuck off and then break her kneecaps, well... not nice . Not only because you might change your mind later and eventually regret being that mean to her today, but also because this situation isn't that easy to her either.


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 23, 2008)

I think he told someone else to break thier knee caps not her.

I think he should invite her over and hit her with a sandwhich.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sandwich ----> Face


----------



## Naren (Nov 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Sandwich ----> Face



 I'd hit her with a provalone and spiced turkey sandwich with grey poupon and extra lettuce!


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 23, 2008)

Fuck....


I'd eat that one. Throw her a crappy sandwich.


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 23, 2008)

Week old tuna salad with muenster cheese sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## Drew (Nov 23, 2008)

wannabguitarist said:


> But your shredding skills get you mad hot bitches anyways, right?



Oh, don't get me wrong, I also want to sleep with them. The difference is, I usually still do when I'm sober.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 23, 2008)

It also doesn't help the fact that I take a more biological standpoint on sex.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Nov 23, 2008)

Drew said:


> I,strangely enough, have almost the _exact opposite problem_. I find I want to sleep with a whole shitload of women that I don't find particularly attractive. Weird!



I have the problem of being anti-social to the point I don't see enough girls that any hit on me. Unless I'm out in my stud outfit with the leather choker/vest/pants/boots, then girls ask me if I'm gay. It's about then that I start crying. 

Can we gay the thread back up please?


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Nov 23, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> It also doesn't help the fact that I take a more biological standpoint on sex.



??? The biological standpoint is that males should put their seed in anything they can. Males are classically more concerned about quantity and females are more concerned with quality. It's a tad bit more convoluted with humans. Although the concept is the same even when contraception is introduced.

If you want my opinion, I'm sure you don't but I will give it anyway. You are deluding yourself and denying your sexuality, as a result you act out in anger and frustration. This leads me to a few conclusions.

1) Her boyfriend is a friend and your mad at her for the suggestion of cheating on him.

2) You are straight but this female is not of the quality you want, however you can't obtain the quality you want for whatever reason.

3) You have over rationalized your own sexuality in order to deal with insecurities.

Whatever it is you should address it, reacting in anger and kicking someone is not healthy. Out of morbid curiosity do you have any pictures of her?


----------



## budda (Nov 24, 2008)

having not read all of the thread...

1. everyone take a deep breath.
2. everyone read the funny comments to keep themselves in a good mood.
3. XV, dont worry about all the dudes who think that banging a decent thing that moves is worth it - its generally not. that's coming from the guy who actually see's the point in relationships, and has been in a rather non-committed (from both parties, not that we like the fact) relationship for the last few months if not year.

you gotta do what you think is right. yeah i agree, getting some action and getting laid is nice - but it's gotta be worth it.

life has a habit of sorting itself out eventually.


----------



## Naren (Nov 24, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Fuck....
> 
> 
> I'd eat that one. Throw her a crappy sandwich.



Oh, don't get me wrong. I'd eat it. AFTER I hit her with it.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Nov 24, 2008)

Naren said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong. I'd eat it. AFTER I hit her with it.



This statement can be taken wrong in so many ways I don't know where to begin.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 24, 2008)

Chris said:


> What the fuck happened to this thread?
> Let's get back to talkin' about sweet, tasty cock!


----------



## Sang-Drax (Nov 24, 2008)

ILdÐÆMcº³;1284388 said:


> If you want my opinion, I'm sure you don't but I will give it anyway. You are deluding yourself and denying your sexuality, as a result you act out in anger and frustration. This leads me to a few conclusions.
> 
> 1) Her boyfriend is a friend and your mad at her for the suggestion of cheating on him.
> 
> ...



Wise words.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 24, 2008)

Wait, how did sandwiches get into this topic. Did we combine the two?


----------



## Sang-Drax (Nov 24, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> Wait, how did sandwiches get into this topic. Did we combine the two?





There was some news on ss.org concerning some guy that hit his gf with a sandwich


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2008)

Sandwich abuse is considered an acceptable form of discourse in most places.


----------



## Drew (Nov 24, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> It also doesn't help the fact that I take a more biological standpoint on sex.



And, shockingly, I try to keep the biological aspects of sex FAR out of the picture.  

You and I are very different people, bro.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 24, 2008)

You are more pleasure, I am more function, I guess.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 24, 2008)

Drew said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong, I also want to sleep with them. The difference is, I usually still do when I'm sober.






Xtremevillan said:


> You are more pleasure, I am more function, I guess.



There has to be a sexual innuendo I'm missing in there


----------



## Jason (Nov 24, 2008)

Drew said:


> And, shockingly, I try to keep the biological aspects of sex FAR out of the picture.
> 
> You and I are very different people, bro.



Yeah he really is gay and everyone just jokes that you are


----------



## Jason (Nov 24, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> You are more pleasure, I am more function, I guess.



Or in this case no function at all


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 24, 2008)

I was imply that a sanwich would be a great way to teach this 'friend' a lesson. (jokingly of course )


----------



## petereanima (Nov 27, 2008)

Randy said:


> Sandwich abuse is considered an acceptable form of discourse in most places.



i just had this picture of 2 british sirs in the 18th century in mind. "Sir, i respectfully disagree, sir - and i do not think that we will come to a conclusion this time, i ask you to choose your sandwhich!"

would be awesome if they made a movie out of it.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 27, 2008)

I have considered getting the functional bit of sex disabled. The pleasurable part is all that matters


----------



## MetalJordan (Nov 27, 2008)

i just ended one today
this girl from school said she liked me for over a month then told me she wanted to just be friends then showed up at my house today for a concert holding hands with some guy from my school who has blue hair and tight ass pants and is scene.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Nov 28, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I have considered getting the functional bit of sex disabled. The pleasurable part is all that matters



This makes me curious. (I'm assuming we're talking about the male functional bit, if the female bit, then nevermind).

If one has that done, can one still ejaculate? Or is there nothing to ejaculate?

Because coming in/on a woman is rather important for me.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 28, 2008)

I wonder the same.


----------



## MFB (Nov 28, 2008)

This thread is 17 pages of awesome

Thanks XV


----------



## garthfluff (Nov 28, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> I mean, I can attribute protons to being whores and such, but seriously...



What you studing in chemistry at the moment? What level are you studying at? Wouldn't mind having someone around here to talk chemistry with.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 28, 2008)

The Atomic Ass said:


> This makes me curious. (I'm assuming we're talking about the male functional bit, if the female bit, then nevermind).
> 
> If one has that done, can one still ejaculate? Or is there nothing to ejaculate?
> 
> Because coming in/on a woman is rather important for me.



I believe that a vasectomy cuts and cauterizes only the vas deferens tube through which the sperm flow (hence "vas-" ectomy). Ejaculate comprises, like, three components, I can't remember what they are and don't care to, but you lose only one component. 

So you will still ejaculate, but the semen will contain no sperm.

I had this burned into my brain in Cell Bio during the human reproduction unit, and you've dredged this memory. 

Thank you.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 28, 2008)

Organic. I've been so lazy...carboxylic derivatives.




I thought you produce sperm, but it don't move.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 30, 2008)

No, you produce siemen(and thus are bale to come), but it doesn't have any sperm in it.


----------



## stuh84 (Nov 30, 2008)

So yeah, facials are still cool, she just wont feel it swimming up her nose.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 30, 2008)

Excellent.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 30, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> So yeah, facials are still cool, she just wont feel it swimming up her nose.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 10, 2009)

> if she's acceptable you really need to tap that.


----------



## Koshchei (Mar 10, 2009)

Anybody who hits on her school tutor is probably crawling with STDs.  I wouldn't tap that even triple-bagged.

Now that I'm married, I get hit on all the time. It's strange. Maybe adultery is the new trying to make gay guys straight?


----------



## sami (Mar 10, 2009)

Damn, wutabump!

Honestly XV, it seems like she's indirectly telling you that studying is boring her to hell and that is how she responds...by making sex jokes even if she's not really hitting on you. Definintely immature on her part.

I'm the opposite though and it REALLY sucks.. I'm a horn dog. Give me the chance with a good looking chick and I would hit it (that is if I wasn't currently married).

I also love comedy and joke around like there's no tmrw, but at least I know when it's time to get serious.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 14, 2009)

I remember this thread 

XV doesn't post here anymore does he?


----------

